
Sun Makes History: First Spotless Month in a Century - gibsonf1
http://www.dailytech.com/Sun+Makes+History+First+Spotless+Month+in+a+Century/article12823.htm
======
rbanffy
From reading the headline, I imagined something on the lines of a new
server... ;-)

------
boredguy8
<http://www.southgatearc.org/propagation/2008/august_29.htm> is also quite
useful for context and trends with the current solar cycle. An exciting time
to be looking at the sun, no doubt!

------
Hexstream
Is it possible that there are sunspots on the _other_ side of the sun or are
they pretty uniformly distributed on the surface?...

~~~
sarehu
The sun's surface rotates with a period of 25 to 35 days, depending on
latitude, so I would guess not.

